# President Obama announces another new “Czar”?



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*President Obama announces another new "Czar"? *

_meatandpotatoes.org -_ It makes for great press, but what IS a Czar? President Franklin D Roosevelt was the first to assign a Czar in the form of a "War Production Czar" in the 1940's, followed by a "Economic Czar" a "Manpower Czar" a "Food Czar" and even a "Rubber Czar".


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Typical Obama....he's simply naming the nobles in his royal court, and nobles are not responsible to the will of the people.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Plus it is a way for him to get all his hack buddies on the government payroll with some no show job. Ok, maybe they have to show up and get introduced at the "Czar of BS" or whatever their title is and later on for some 1000 page report that 9th grade history student could sum up in a 3 page project for class on the workings of government. Beyond that it is just another way to inflate the size of the government for no need. Obama and his followers sure think that government is the solution to everything, huh?


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Obama is going to need to build another wing on to the White House for his staff meetings. With 30 Czars, legitimate cabinet members, and staff how the hell can they fit in one room for a meeting? Hopefully they don't have to do any of those stupid ice breaker activities where you have stand in a circle and remember the name and something about every person before you. That could be stressful. Although, I don't doubt with the liberal types floating around the White House these days they don't get in circles and do other things.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*HOUSINGCOP - Masscops.com Czar of Cyncism and Satire.*

*Personally, I would rather be Minister of Disinformation and Outright Lies but Nancy Pelosi currently occupies that lofty position. *


----------



## EH466 (Apr 21, 2008)

dont forget each czar gets and office, secretary and other goodies all on the taxpayer dime. As was pointed out earlier most of these functions fall under cabinet secretaries


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Hire "Czar's" by the dozen and illegally fire Inspectors General when they get in the way. So much for transparency. I guess "Czar" is the new term for "Minister".(ie.. Propaganda Minister, Production Minister, and so on...)


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> You're never going to get kicked off of Masscops a third time at this rate...


*Never say never Wolfman..... I am but several bad posts away from the abyss at all times.*
*Why make Czars? I'd prefer the term Kaiser be used but that would seem more National Socialist as opposed to Communist Totalitarianism which fits right in lock-step with BHO and the Kool-Aid drinkers.*


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

You guys are too smart for me. I hear Kaiser and I'm thinking of what sandwich I'm ordering for lunch.

Maybe we should all just be blissfully unaware of this administrations actions......wait, do I hear sheep? Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............


----------

